# Debridage son Ipod classic



## clutchplayer (1 Octobre 2008)

Slt a tous les membres, et aux autres aussi d'ailleurs
Au bord du sucide ,j'aurais aimé que l'un de vous me renseigne sur l'éventuelle manip pour débrider le son d'un ipod classic(le mien est un 120 go mais je suppose qu'il en est de meme pour les 80 et les 160),qu'elle soit manuelle(effacer un fichier du systeme de l'ipod)ou grace à un logiciel genre gopod(la version 1.5 n'etant pas sortie ou alors totalement absente du net).merci de procéder étape par étape en étant le plus précis possible.

Dans l'attente d'une réponse de l'un d'entre vous,je refléchis à un moyen d'abréger mes souffrances(,je ne pourrai passer sous un train,y'en a pas chez moi en quadeloupe,peut-etre sauter d'un immeuble?).

Merci d'avance

PS: je considerais ceux qui règleront mon Problème comme des dieux vivants!!!


----------



## rizoto (1 Octobre 2008)

Une petite question pourquoi vouloir enlever cette limitation. elle est faite pour proteger tes oreilles .


----------



## clutchplayer (1 Octobre 2008)

je te remercie de te soucier de mon acuité auditive  mais je pense que la personne la plus appropriée pour decider de ce que MES oreilles doivent entendre,ecouter,quelque soit le volume,la puissance est...,laisse moi réflechir hummmm...j'en suis pas sur mais je dirais ...MOI!!!.

Il est dommage sans vouloir t'offenser que le corps humain n'aie pas de bride visuelle pour eviter de lire les commentaires hors propos(vu la question posée)
sur les forums.

mais un grand Merci pour le divertissement ,personne suivante...


----------



## nicolasf (1 Octobre 2008)

Euh, franchement, t'es mal parti sur les forums toi. Je vois aussi des tas de raisons pour débrider un iPod, mais est-ce une raison pour répondre ainsi à quelqu'un qui a pris le temps de te répondre ? 

Je n'ai pas d'idée pour les Classic ceci dit, faute de Gopod fonctionnel... À défaut, il te reste des solutions comme les intras ou casques très sensibles, ou bien l'amplification des morceaux eux-mêmes.


Et rizoto, débrider les iPod ne ert pas forcément à écouter plus fort, mais aussi à "driver" des casques HIFI qui ont souvent une forte impédance (mesurée en ohms). Ne me demande pas de détails techniques trop avancés, mais en gros, plus l'impédance est élevée, plus la source audio doit être forte à volume égal par ailleurs. En clair, avec la majeure partie des écouteurs du marché, comme ceux livrés avec l'iPod, il n'y a aucun soucis vu que leur impédance est faible. Mais avec des casques, tu atteint parfois les 300 ohms voire plus, et là les iPod ne suffisent plus à moins d'être débridés (et encore, en général il faut un ampli). Voilà pourquoi je débridais mon précédent iPod 5,5G (l'actuel ayant été acheté aux États-Unis, je n'ai pas ce problème).


----------



## rizoto (1 Octobre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Euh, franchement, t'es mal parti sur les forums toi. Je vois aussi des tas de raisons pour débrider un iPod, mais est-ce une raison pour répondre ainsi à quelqu'un qui a pris le temps de te répondre ?
> 
> Je n'ai pas d'idée pour les Classic ceci dit, faute de Gopod fonctionnel... À défaut, il te reste des solutions comme les intras ou casques très sensibles, ou bien l'amplification des morceaux eux-mêmes.
> 
> ...



Merci nico linux, je n'avais pas pensé à ça. :rose:


----------



## clutchplayer (2 Octobre 2008)

Desolé de t'avoir choqué nico_linux,j'avoue ne pas etre un habitué des forums,mais j'ai malheureusement horreur des questions stupides et hors propos.Je ne pense pas Qu'APPLE bride des produits pour le plaisir,et je comprends que l'on instaure des limites pour des raisons de santé publique.Mais qd les consommateurs investissent (En guadeloupe,c un peu plus cher lol,300 au lieu de 250) sur un produit,il doivent avoir le choix,la liberté de differencier ce qui est bon pour eux de ce qui ne l 'est pas.Je suis Deja possesseur d'un creative Zen 4 go(lenteur d'execution,bugs),qui,en plus des défauts inhérents au produit,possède cette meme bride sonore et me retrouve de fait avec 2 produits qui ne correspondent pas a mon niveau sonore d'utilisation(qui est pour moi 1 facteur essentiel ds l'achat de ce type de produit).tu me repondras que j'aurais du mieux me renseigner et tu aurais raison,simplement le mal est fait.je précise que je possédais il y a quelques années un ipod 30 Go(les gros avec affichage noir et blanc ..."x"G?)qui ne possedais pas cette bride.Ceci m'a conforté dans l'achat d'1 nouvel Ipod(au pire les produits apple ont une flexibilité relative,posibilité de jailbreak etc...)
Voila la raison de mon topic.je tiens en outre a ajouter que j'ai bcp apprecié ton commentaire ds la mesure ou il est constructif sur le probleme posé.je possède des intra-auriculaire Bose(meilleure restitution des basses),en plus des ecouteurs d'origine mais le niveau sonore est tt de meme trop faible.je ne connais pas l'impédance des bose dc je ne peux pas preciser si le nombre d'ohms delivré par mon classic 120 Go est suffisant ou pas.je te remercie car je suis maintenant moins ignorant sur le sujet.j'aimerais cependant savoir s'il serait possible de changer le firmware européen par l'américain(le materiel etant je pense identique) ce qui reglerait mon probleme,et les eventuels logiciels qui s'acquiteraient de cette tache.je suis ouvert a ttes solutions meetant fin a mon calvaire et je remercie tt le monde d'avance,tte aide etant la bienvenue


----------



## rizoto (2 Octobre 2008)

clutchplayer a dit:


> Desolé de t'avoir choqué nico_linux,j'avoue ne pas etre un habitué des forums,mais j'ai malheureusement horreur des questions stupides et hors propos.Je ne pense pas Qu'APPLE bride des produits pour le plaisir,et je comprends que l'on instaure des limites pour des raisons de santé publique.Mais qd les consommateurs investissent (En guadeloupe,c un peu plus cher lol,300 au lieu de 250) sur un produit,il doivent avoir le choix,la liberté de differencier ce qui est bon pour eux de ce qui ne l 'est pas.Je suis Deja possesseur d'un creative Zen 4 go(lenteur d'execution,bugs),qui,en plus des défauts inhérents au produit,possède cette meme bride sonore et me retrouve de fait avec 2 produits qui ne correspondent pas a mon niveau sonore d'utilisation(qui est pour moi 1 facteur essentiel ds l'achat de ce type de produit).tu me repondras que j'aurais du mieux me renseigner et tu aurais raison,simplement le mal est fait.je précise que je possédais il y a quelques années un ipod 30 Go(les gros avec affichage noir et blanc ..."x"G?)qui ne possedais pas cette bride.Ceci m'a conforté dans l'achat d'1 nouvel Ipod(au pire les produits apple ont une flexibilité relative,posibilité de jailbreak etc...)
> Voila la raison de mon topic.je tiens en outre a ajouter que j'ai bcp apprecié ton commentaire ds la mesure ou il est constructif sur le probleme posé.je possède des intra-auriculaire Bose(meilleure restitution des basses),en plus des ecouteurs d'origine mais le niveau sonore est tt de meme trop faible.je ne connais pas l'impédance des bose dc je ne peux pas preciser si le nombre d'ohms delivré par mon classic 120 Go est suffisant ou pas.je te remercie car je suis maintenant moins ignorant sur le sujet.j'aimerais cependant savoir s'il serait possible de changer le firmware européen par l'américain(le materiel etant je pense identique) ce qui reglerait mon probleme,et les eventuels logiciels qui s'acquiteraient de cette tache.je suis ouvert a ttes solutions meetant fin a mon calvaire et je remercie tt le monde d'avance,tte aide etant la bienvenue



As tu essaye d'installer Itunes US et tenter de faire une maj du firmware via cette version?

Ma question etait loin d'être stupide puique Nico linux a propose une reponse approprie. 

Je te rapelle qu'un minimum de courtoisie serait la bienvenue. Tu n'es pas sur un SAV et on est pas la pour te fournir une reponse dans le cadre ou tu l'as definis.


----------



## nicolasf (2 Octobre 2008)

Il me semble que les choses sont plus compliquées et ne concernent pas le firmware, en tout cas pas la partie que l'on peut mettre à jour. Je crois, mais ce n'est qu'une hypothèse, que le bridage se cache quelque part dans le système interne des iPod, quel que soit le firmware. Un utilitaire comme GoPod permettait de modifier ce bridage mais l'utilitaire n'est plus maintenu à jour et ne prend pas en charge les dernières versions.

En clair, je ne crois pas qu'un firmware américain suffise, si tant est qu'un firmware spécifiquement américain existe. Il me semble que les firmware sont les mêmes pour tout le monde, en tout cas c'est le cas sur les iPod Touch.


----------



## clutchplayer (2 Octobre 2008)

Apparament,les systemes gerant les ipods US et europeens st les memes,a ceci pres que les premiers cités possederaient un fichier specifique qui limite les Db.Les logiciels comme gopod permettent de l' effacer mais il serait possible de le faire manuellement sur d'anciennes version d'ipod.Gopod ne prenant pas en charge les classic,cette solution manuelle serait viable en admettant qu'elle soit envisageable.
En tt cas l'idée de l'Itunes US est plutot tres bonne.MERCI RIZOTO lol MDR.
tu vois qd tu veux,il a fallu que je te fache pour ca .je vais essayer de voir si elle fonctionne et je vous tiens au courant tous les 2.


----------



## r e m y (2 Octobre 2008)

clutchplayer a dit:


> ...(,je ne pourrai passer sous un train,y'en a pas chez moi en quadeloupe,peut-etre sauter d'un immeuble?).
> ...


 Tu devrais essayer les chutes du carbet! 

Quoi qu'il en soit, et quoi que tu en penses, l'assistance à mise en danger d'autrui, quand bien même ce dernier serait demandeur, n'est pas autorisée par la loi.

Que tu nous demandes le moyen de débrider le niveau sonore d'un iPOD, ou la limite de vitesse de ta BMW, nous ne pouvons t'aider.


----------



## eleonooore (2 Octobre 2008)

Ceusses qui ne cherchent pas à débrider le volume sonore de leurs iPod ont-ils essayé d'écouter un podcast Radio France dans un véhicule RATP, qu'il soit de surface ou souterrain ?
C'est vrai, quoi, dès que je sors de mon appart' double-vitré, les podcasts France Culture et France Inter sont parfaitement inaudibles. Même en ayant augmenté le volume au maximum via les infos des incriminés.
Alors je dis que j'en ai marre :hein: et que si l'idée de rizoto marche, ma reconnaissance éternelle est assurée  .


----------



## clutchplayer (2 Octobre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu devrais essayer les chutes du carbet!
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, et quoi que tu en penses, l'assistance à mise en danger d'autrui, quand bien même ce dernier serait demandeur, n'est pas autorisée par la loi.
> 
> Que tu nous demandes le moyen de débrider le niveau sonore d'un iPOD, ou la limite de vitesse de ta BMW, nous ne pouvons t'aider.


 

Promis j'essaierai le cas écheant 
Une dicton dit que la liberté d'un individu s'arrete ou commence celle des autres.je ne pense qu'en ecouter de la musique issue d'ecouteurs a un niveau intolerable pour d'autres nuise a mon environnement immédiat.La liberté c'est le pouvoir de faire ce que l'on veut avec le devoir de préserver les autres.Les lois sont censé etre faites pour garantir la liberté mais elle ne st pas la liberté.C'est en cela que je me sens lésé ds ce cas precis.Cela dit l'adage "nul n'est censé ignorer la loi"est ce que l'on apelle une ficton juridique sinon les 3/4 de la population francaise(et pas seulement elle)passerait sont tps a payer des amendes et à aller "au trou".voici ce qu'il resulterais de la STRICTE application de ttes nos lois.La faute a qui? 
A l'homme ds son imperfection.Cette tolerance est necessaire pour l'equilibre d'un systeme social tt aussi imparfait.j'ignore dc la loi soit mais qui ne le fait pas?
Meme toi,"Quoi qu'il en soit, et quoi que tu en penses"(lol il m'a semblé lire ca quelque part).alors je ne veut pas paraitre mechant,ce n'est pas le but,mais il ne me semble pas judicieux de se poser en donneur de lecons lorsque que l'on est mal placé pour le faire.Prends exemple sur Nico_linux et rizoto qui ne partage pas forcement mon point de vue mais qui st plus tolerants(Merci pour la lecon NICO) mais tentent de m'aider et je les en remercie


----------



## clutchplayer (2 Octobre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu devrais essayer les chutes du carbet!
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, et quoi que tu en penses, l'assistance à mise en danger d'autrui, quand bien même ce dernier serait demandeur, n'est pas autorisée par la loi.
> 
> Que tu nous demandes le moyen de débrider le niveau sonore d'un iPOD, ou la limite de vitesse de ta BMW, nous ne pouvons t'aider.


 
Oui,j'ai une BMW et oui,elle est reprogrammée.Mais comment tu sais ca au fait???
MDR!!!!!


----------



## clutchplayer (2 Octobre 2008)

Ca commence mal Rizoto,j'ai telechargé Itunes sur le store US mais apparament c'est le meme fichier mais je n'ai pas encore essayé.si ca ne marche pas je pourrai de toujours essayer de changer la localisation et la langue dans Itunes ou sur mon vista ultimate pour voir si ca fonctionne.on verra bien.ds ts les cas je vous tiens au courant


----------



## giga64 (2 Octobre 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> [...]
> C'est vrai, quoi, dès que je sors de mon appart' double-vitré, les podcasts France Culture et France Inter sont parfaitement inaudibles. Même en ayant augmenté le volume au maximum via les infos des incriminés.
> [...]



Les podcasts France Culture dans le métro... :mouais:

C'est bon, tu peux le dire que c'est pour écouter du métal à fond les ballons pour pas entendre les hurlements de douleur des pauv' piétons que tu écrases au volant de ton émôôôrme HUMMER


----------



## clutchplayer (2 Octobre 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Les podcasts France Culture dans le métro... :mouais:
> 
> C'est bon, tu peux le dire que c'est pour écouter du métal à fond les ballons pour pas entendre les hurlements de douleur des pauv' piétons que tu écrases au volant de ton émôôôrme HUMMER


 lool elle etait pas mal..


----------



## r e m y (2 Octobre 2008)

clutchplayer a dit:


> Oui,j'ai une BMW et oui,elle est reprogrammée.Mais comment tu sais ca au fait???
> MDR!!!!!


C'était moi derrière le radar sur la voie express Pointe à Pitre / Basse Terre :rateau:


----------



## clutchplayer (2 Octobre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> C'était moi derrière le radar sur la voie express Pointe à Pitre / Basse Terre :rateau:


 
MDR!!!! Oups dsl MR. l'agent et vous m'aver flashé a combien?


----------



## eleonooore (2 Octobre 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Les podcasts France Culture dans le métro... :mouais:
> 
> C'est bon, tu peux le dire que c'est pour écouter du métal à fond les ballons pour pas entendre les hurlements de douleur des pauv' piétons que tu écrases au volant de ton émôôôrme HUMMER



C'était donc ça, ce cliquetis bizarre... 

Ben oui, dans le métro. Le soir, je dors déjà, c'est plus la peine 
Mais je le répète jusqu'à l'obsession, non, justement, on ne peut pas ! Je suis brimée, je dis même bridée dans ma soif de savoir !


----------



## nicolasf (2 Octobre 2008)

iTunes est distribué dans le monde entier avec toutes les langues, je ne vois pas ce que ça changerait. À la limite, il faudrait ouvrir un compte iTS américain, et le mettre à jour en étant connecté avec ce compte. Mais je pense vraiment que ça ne marcherait pas puisque les firmware sont distribués avec toutes les langues, eux aussi, et sont donc, à mon avis, les mêmes en tout point du globe.


----------



## fandipod (3 Octobre 2008)

Pas mal vos petites histoires mais le problème a t-il était résolu?


----------



## clutchplayer (4 Octobre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Pas mal vos petites histoires mais le problème a t-il était résolu?


 
Malheusement non,Nico_linux avait raison.j'ai essayé les possibilités evoquées plus haut mais ca ne fonctionne pas.j'ai trouvé un ancien logiciel qui detecte mon classic(lol plutot etonnant) et qui propose faire sauter la bride mais soit ca ne marche pas soit on est oblige de restaurer l'ipod ds Itunes.
au final,je suis toujours ds l'attente d'une lumiere qui me sortirait des tenebres.


----------



## nicolasf (4 Octobre 2008)

Ben reste la solution d'augmenter le niveau des morceaux eux-mêmes. je n'aime pas cette solution puisqu'elle est alors valables partout (y compris sur le Mac) et parce que je doute sur le résultat sonore, mais bon, ça devrait marcher...


----------



## fandipod (4 Octobre 2008)

Oui mais si tu as beaucoup de morceau c'est vraiment pénible de régler tous les morceaux...


----------



## nicolasf (4 Octobre 2008)

Il existe des solutions automatique. J'ai MP3Gain en tête, mais je ne sais pas si ça marche sur autre chose que du MP3. Et tu dois en avoir plein d'autres qui font ce boulot...


----------



## clutchplayer (4 Octobre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Ben reste la solution d'augmenter le niveau des morceaux eux-mêmes. je n'aime pas cette solution puisqu'elle est alors valables partout (y compris sur le Mac) et parce que je doute sur le résultat sonore, mais bon, ça devrait marcher...


 
C'est une solution a laquelle j'avais pensé mais j'en aurais préféré une autre.il est vrai que le debridage + l'augmentation du niveau du niveau sonore m'aurait apporté je pense entiere satisfaction en cas de deception sur le debridage seul.je garde la solution de l'augmentation manuelle des morceaux en cas d'extreme recours car ceux avec le niveau le plus elevé risque de saturer.il faudrait voir au cas par cas et tester chacun de mes 35000 morceaux me donnerait des maux de tete rien qu'a l'idée d'y penser alors le faire,vous imaginez.En attendant, mon classic 120 est retourné ds sa boite faute de mieux.en tt cas j'ai apprecié l'aide qu'on tenté de me fournir certains et espere des jours meilleurs.tte solution est la bienvenue...


----------



## fandipod (4 Octobre 2008)

OK mais moi je te comprends pour régler tout tes morceaux avec MP3 GAIN


----------



## djangoswing (11 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, je prend la conversation en route, mais je cherchais la même soluce pour mon tout nouveau ipod nano 4G. 
j'ai asseyé en augmentant le volume des pistes via itunes = c long ( dejà avec seulement 6go de pistes) et en plus ça sature facilement .... bref c nul. 

par contre je viens de trouver ce logiciel sur un autre forum ... ils disent que ça marche pour mon ipod nano 'chromatic' donc ça doit marcher pour le classic non ? 

je ne suis pas chez moi donc je ne saurai confirmer leurs dire .... mais dès que je rentre je teste c sur 

EDIT= erf le boulet, je dis que je trouve un truc et je met pas le lien... 
donc voilà : http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/23890


----------



## fandipod (11 Octobre 2008)

Tiens nous au jus après avoir tésté ce petit logiciel...


----------



## nicolasf (11 Octobre 2008)

La dernière mise à jour a un an : je suis sceptique...

Mais qui ne tente rien n&#8217;a rien ! Tiens-nous au courant en effet... 

EDIT : j&#8217;ai regardé le site officiel. Si j&#8217;ai bien compris, c&#8217;est une amplification de morceaux un peu plus intelligente car opérée automatiquement et uniquement sur l&#8217;iPod, mais cette solution revient au même que de monter le volume chanson par chanson dans iTunes...


----------



## fandipod (12 Octobre 2008)

Oui mais les morceaux saturent vite avec itunes....


----------



## Guiguilehobbit (20 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour chers amis... bien longtemps que ce topic n'est plus actif. 

Est-ce que l'un de vous aurait trouvé une solution ?
Je vous avouerai que les films le matin dans le bus/métro, c'est hard 

Voilà, si quelqu'un a un tuyau...


----------



## kikix27 (27 Novembre 2008)

Salut, j'ai pensés a une solution de ce genre. Si on trouvait une âme charitable habitant entre le Pacifique et l'Atlantique par exemple ( ce merveilleux pays ou les ipods trouent librement les oreilles de leur possesseur ). Et qu'il envoyait  les fichiers cachés que l'on trouve lorsque l'on active l'utilisation comme disque dur de l'ipod. On pourrait alors remplaçais ces fichiers par ce de l'homologue des U.S. Si sa fonctionne on pourrait ensuite comparé les fichiers avec un éditeur hexadécimal et créer un manip' relativement simple pour le débrider ( sa fonctionne parait-il avec les ipod G5 ou 5.5 je sais plus). Voilà


----------



## joh (5 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour a tous... 

ya t il du nouveau sur ce sujet?
je viens d'aquerrir un Ipod Classic 120Go et effectivement, dans l'avion, metro ...etc... ben c'est limite.
et aussi une fois connecté a mon ampli, ... ben ya quand même pas beaucoup de gain par rapport au lecteur CD!
c'est dommage. 

merci à tous


----------



## dawa2 (25 Décembre 2008)

Toujours pas de solution ?


----------



## lamiel (10 Janvier 2009)

moi aussi, une solution m'aurait interessée. Je suis une ancêtre qui écoute les podcast de France Culture et des concerts de piano. Mais dans le train, ça ne le fait pas comme dit ma petite fille. et goPod n' a pas l'air de fonctionner!


----------



## eleonooore (11 Janvier 2009)

Ce n'est pas à proprement parler une solution, mais bon... perso, j'ai tout simplement changé d'écouteurs. D'une je pense que ceux d'origine de mon iPod étaient défaillants (ceux de ma petite soeur me délivrant un son déjà plus fort), d'autre part j'ai fait le choix d'écouteurs intra-auriculaires (des Seinheiser même pas très chers).
Ma vie (en ce qui concerne les podcasts en tout cas ) a changé. J'entends tout, je n'ai plus à monter le son au maximum tout le temps sans résultat... le bonheur.

Contrairement à ce que j'ai cru longtemps, le problème n'est pas forcément le bridage de l'iPod ni le volume des podcasts Radio France, mais les écouteurs Apple


----------



## lamiel (11 Janvier 2009)

merci du conseil, je vais vous écouter


----------



## kifkif 82 (19 Avril 2010)

bonjour a tous voila j organise des petits concerts de temps en temps en plein air et pour tous les "passages a vides" je met mon ipod en fond  musical brancher sur ampli et anceintes problem il y aune depertition enorme du son du au cablage... je cherhce un moyen soit de debrider le son soit d accerir un accesoire splecial qui pourrai m eviter que l on me demande toutes les 30 secondes "on entend rien, met plus fort...!" merci pour celui qui pourrai me depanner


----------



## rizoto (19 Avril 2010)

kifkif 82 a dit:


> bonjour a tous voila j organise des petits concerts de temps en temps en plein air et pour tous les "passages a vides" je met mon ipod en fond  musical brancher sur ampli et anceintes problem il y aune depertition enorme du son du au cablage... je cherhce un moyen soit de debrider le son soit d accerir un accesoire splecial qui pourrai m eviter que l on me demande toutes les 30 secondes "on entend rien, met plus fort...!" merci pour celui qui pourrai me depanner



change d'ampli...


----------



## BigMac50 (21 Avril 2010)

Salut j'ai résolu le problème de son tout l'as décris eleonooore


----------



## Odile thomas (13 Juin 2010)

Alors, là, je suis très fière de moi, j'ai  trouvé une solution en cherchant beaucoup, mais l'important c'est d'y  arriver.

1 - Télécharger un logiciel de "transcodage" en ce qui  me concerne, j'ai choisi "SoundConverter" pour mac qui est gratuit (en  plus c'est un logiciel pratique puisqu'il permet de transcoder au format  pour mettre des sonneries dans l'Iphone (sous format m4r)
2 - Une  fois l'application lancée, sélectionner le format (moi j'ai choisi mp3)  dans le menu déroulant, juste en dessous "Choose output seetings"
3 -  Cliquer sur "More options"
4 - Mettre le curseur du volume au  maximim (volume X2.0)
5 - Glisser le morceau sur l'icone de  l'application "Sound Converter"

Le morceau ensuite est plus fort  et, qui plus est, d'une meilleure qualité, avec plus de profondeur.

Par  contre, si ce n'est pas assez puissant, on peut refaire la même  opération une seconde fois, voire une troisième....

Bien sûr,  c'est un peu fastidieux à faire, mais ça vaut vraiment le coup ! en  attendant mieux.
Bon courage
Odile


----------

